# Vizio 5.1 soundbar help!!!



## ryenknt (Jul 24, 2011)

I had puchased the Vizio 5.1 Surround Sound Home Theater with Wireless Subwoofer (VHT510). Here is my Dilemma: I want 5.1 Surround sound.


Vizio's Sound System only takes ONE input: Optical (an optical wire is supposed to be plugged into the TV's Optical Out and the TV is supposed to act as the mixer)

My TV has an Optical Output; BUT, it only outputs in STEREO SOUND (as with most TVs)

I tried looking into audio receivers but NONE of them OUTPUT in optical

The speakers only cost $280. Is there any way to get 5.1 surround sound? I currently only need it for my Blu-Ray Player (PS3); BUT when I plug the optical directly from the PS3 into the sound system, the sound is a little faster than the picture on the TV (also, every time I would skip a chapter or input another menu option, I would have to reselect the optical input on my remote for the sound system: it keeps dropping the optical signal input). But, I do get 5.1 surround sound this way....

PLEASE HELP! I checked all of the other forums; but people are not very smart. They think they're getting 5.1 surround sound with plugging the optical into their TV (but what they don't realize is that their satellite speakers are playing the same audio as the right and left channels: i.e. it's only outputting in STEREO and not in 5.1 Surround).

Thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What is your TV model? What AVRs have you looked at? What is your price range?


----------



## ryenknt (Jul 24, 2011)

My TV is a LC-60LE831U Sharp Quattron. I went to Best Buy and asked if there was such a receiver that outputs in optical, but they said that very few did and even the extremely expensive models didn't. Since I only spent $280 on the speakers, I didn't want t spend too much more (I was willing to spend about $200 more dollars at most).

Or else is there another fix? If I plug my optical directly from the speakers into my PS3, (and output my video directly to the TV from the PS3 using an HDMI) then there are some lip sync issues where the picture appears a little after the sound due to the fact that the picture takes a split second longer to process... 

Thanks!


----------

